# E-cig Laws Around The World



## Zodiac (22/5/14)

Interesting to see what they say about South Africa .... http://www.ecigarette-politics.com/electronic-cigarettes-global-legal-status-2.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (22/5/14)

Good reading, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

Hope our local pharmacies don't pick up on this


----------



## Chop007 (22/5/14)

So unfair. While the drug dealers, many not even being from our country, coin it on a daily basis and poison our youth, they have the cheek to ban such an innocent substance just because they lack knowledge, are greedy pigs and base their assessment on Capital and hearsay rather than solid scientific quantitative analysis. Seems like big brother is always watching. Time to learn how to make my own nicotine.


----------



## RoSsIkId (22/5/14)

How can the 1st world countrys see that there is no problem with ecigs but the rest ban then. Japan is a nuclear waste land with most people wearing masks when they go out to not inhale the air. But the ban it.

That something so much healthier than smoking be banned. Some times humans amaze me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (22/5/14)

Awesome find


----------



## Zodiac (22/5/14)

Thanks @Matthee and @Alex, i am quite surprised as to the amount of countries that has banned vaping !


----------



## Alex (23/5/14)

Zodiac said:


> Thanks @Matthee and @Alex, i am quite surprised as to the amount of countries that has banned vaping !



Money, Politics and back pockets spring to mind.


----------



## Xhale (23/5/14)

I saw this video a few months ago, where this vaper explains one aspect of vaping that perhaps isnt immediately obvious (pensions)

Its only a few minutes long, and may go some way towards explaining why the ban/restriction is the direction most countries are going.

Of course, the more corruptable the gov. the easier big business get to keep the status quo, but this pensions model was a fascinating watch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)

Columbia - capitol of cocaine distribution...? Banned ecigs???

*SOUTH AFRICA -*Partial permission: two-tier system.

E-cigarettes and nicotine-free cartridges may be sold, but nicotine-containing refills are prohibited.

However, it appears that little or no enforcement action is taking place, therefore in practice all products are sold. It is believed that a ban may be in force on imports, and therefore import of e-liquid may be problematic for vendors.

http://mg.co.za/article/2013-09-06-00-e-cigarettes-cancer-risk-close-to-zero
_From the above:_
A change to the schedules published in terms of the Medicines and Related Substances Act last year (2012) classified nicotine when used as "a substitute for a tobacco product" as a schedule three substance. Schedule three substances require a prescription and should only be sold at pharmacies.
"The intent of the schedule three inscription was to clearly capture unregistered delivery devices containing nicotine, including electronic cigarettes," said Andy Gray of the University of KwaZulu-Natal's pharmacy department. "They cannot be considered to fall under the Tobacco Products Control Act because they do not contain tobacco."

http://www.beeld.com/Suid-Afrika/Nuus/E-twak-Rokers-kry-nog-reels-20120321 (March 2012)

WHaaaaaaaaaattttt????? 

who is going to subscribe me nicotine based eliquid!!! it's the same as diet pills, will the government just bugger off and leave us to lead a healthier lifestyle if we want to!!!!!!!!!??????????????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

Very good and simple explanation that makes sense. Especially for the SA government that spend all the government pension money on the e-tolls and other stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renato Da Silva (23/5/14)

Don't these guys have something better to do. Like count their millions that they get from tax.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renato Da Silva (23/5/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> Don't these guys have something better to do. Like count their millions that they get from tax.



Actually I guess they can't cause they don't make that much money with us importing the stuff.


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

Vern said:


> I saw this video a few months ago, where this vaper explains one aspect of vaping that perhaps isnt immediately obvious (pensions)
> 
> Its only a few minutes long, and may go some way towards explaining why the ban/restriction is the direction most countries are going.
> 
> Of course, the more corruptable the gov. the easier big business get to keep the status quo, but this pensions model was a fascinating watch.



Makes a lot of sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

